#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Teaching in Asia >  >  New education law to take effect in Indonesia.

## kingwilly

In 2013 an alarming education policy will take effect in Indonesia. The new legislation, Peraturan Pemerintah Republik Indonesia Nomor 17 tahun 2010, has far-reaching implications for international educators wishing to teach in Indonesia. Here are the basics of the legislation:
1. "
National Plus Schools" [nat'l curriculum + internat'l curriculum, eg: Cambridge] will now be called "
International Schools." This means that for every foreign teacher there must be 3 local Indonesian teachers. Foreign teachers will only be allowed to teach English and NOthing more, as all other subjects will be taught by locals.


2. Schools currently called "International Schools" will become "Foreign Schools." NO Indonesian citizens will be allowed to attend these schools.  

It appears international teachers in Indonesia will be relegated to teaching ESL.

----------


## Rocksteady

Another case of shooting themselves in the foot!

----------


## barbaro

Sir Wilson, will this affect you?  I presume you're in Indo (I haven't been around here in a while).

This is another reason (this Indo law) why being a foreigner teaching abroad is so unstable.  

It makes it very difficult to plan ahead for life: marriage, job, etc. 

Yes, definitely shooting themselves in the foot.

----------


## kingwilly

As the law reads now, yes it would effect me. As all foreign teachers will only be allowed to teach English. Also, depending on how my school is categorized, we would lose half our students. 

However, this law was first written in 2010 and has been delayed 3 years for implementation. I suspect it will be delayed a bit more.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Schools currently called "International Schools" will become "Foreign Schools." NO Indonesian citizens will be allowed to attend these schools.


So, no Indonesian will be allowed a decent education - or is the Indonesian state school system strong? (I very much doubt it...)

The politicians and rich folk, where will they send their children? Abroad I presume.

----------


## VocalNeal

An Indonesian wife of a friend once told us that the difference between the different educational system can be indicated bt art class. In a western school children and given a piece of paper and crayons etc and asked to draw say sunset on the beach. Each child draws a different picture. In an Indo school like the one she went to, children are given a pre-drawn image and told to colour inside the lines.

So one could see the law change to be to stop radical (sic) free thinking. The Islamic argument may work but in some areas teachers are Christian.

----------

